# [SOLVED] 64bit virtualization with Virtualbox

## Spiros

I have virtualbox-ose-2.2.4 on my Gentoo amd64. I'd like to have a guest OS with 64bit. Some time ago I did that, but the host OS was Ubuntu (and the version of Virtualbox was about 2.1).

So I created a Virtual Machine specifying as OS Gentoo 64bit. I enabled IO APIC, VT-x/AMD-v and PAE/NX. But when I start that machine, I become this error:

```

VT-x/AMD-V hardware acceleration has been enabled, but is not operational. Your 64-bit guest will fail to detect a 64-bit CPU and will not be able to boot.

Please ensure that you have enabled VT-x/AMD-V properly in the BIOS of your host computer.

```

My BIOS doesn't have any option about virtualization. Anyway, 64bit virtualization with Ubuntu worked without touching anything on the BIOS configuration.

My CPU is: Intel Core2 Duo T7500. Motherboard: HP  KBC version 68.35.

----------

## streamkid

Odd question, but have you enabled the related CONFIGs in the kernel?

From help page, I assume CONFIG_KVM should be enabled.

----------

## Spiros

I suspected the problem was my kernel.

First of all, my kernel's version is gentoo-2.6.29-r5.

No, KVM is not enabled. I tried to build the kernel with KVM, but then I had this problem: when I opened a virtual machine the entire system freezed and I had to brutally reboot it. So I disabled KVM in the kernel configuration.

----------

## Spiros

Ok, now I compiled kvm and kvm-intel as modules.

I also enabled the Virtualization in the BIOS. It was actually disabled, however with Ubuntu the 64bit virtualization worked...

I yet have the same problem: when I start a virtual machine, the system freezes.

----------

## rjw8703

You might want to try virtualbox-bin-3.0.2 from the jokey overlay.  I've been using that version and haven't had a problem.  Also, I'm using just the visualization part of the kernel.  It's the nesxt to the last part of the xconfig, just above Library routines.  I have Kernel-based Virtual Machine, KVM for intel processors, PCI driver, and Virtio balloon set as modules.  I do not have any of the Paravirtualized parts selected.

----------

## Spiros

Now my Virtualbox works.

I installed the version 3.0.2 from portage, I disabled the kvm modules in kernel and I compiled the kernel 2.6.30 (this step was not strictly needed, I just updated the kernel to solve another problem). Now I can run 64bit machines with the intel technology enabled.

----------

